

How to Figure Out What to Do with Your Life // ALPHA MINDSET (YouTube) - tmsh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIyTE6blW7Y

======
sunnid
I'm sorry, but this is not /r/getmotivated, or /r/PUA, or /r/mensrights.
Please go back to Reddit where you belong.

Get this alpha/beta/omega b.s. out of here.

